# Ищу мастера по ремонту аккордеона в Смоленске



## diorel (8 Фев 2014)

Год назад купил аккордеон 34 ,Weltmeister,стала западать одна клавиша,в Москву везти нет возмоджности.Если кто сможет исправить-пишите в личку.


----------

